# 1st IVF-Day 9-follicle size....?



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

My first post....my first IVF! ....at nearly 41.
Day 9 today...feeling tired & spaced out on the meds-is this normal?? 

Had to have bloods taken today to check hormone levels. Follicles size are as follows;
1 is 17mm/ 2 are at 15mm & another 1 at 13mm-there's are few more 'stragglers' but really not sure if these sizes are good-help? 

Thanks, C x

My history- healthy 4 yr old boy/ stillbirth - June 2011  / Failed IUI -May 2013


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Babyzen
How you are feeling sounds familiar to me.  Your follicle sizes seem good to me, from what I remember of my cycles.  Hope your blood test results were OK, and good luck.     

Ellie


----------



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Ellie, 

Thanks for your repply. Wow! What a rollercoaster you have been on. So happy things worked out for you(I'm no good with the abreviations but figured it out) 2 little ones-that's amazing!

Im now on the dreaded 2ww after IVF/ICSI.    Had 2 embryos(grade 2) transfered on day 3. Its now day 6 post transfer.....& I'm sooooooooooo nervous.  

How soon can you test?? I'm desperate! What do you know about the blood test you can have? & how soon can you have that?? I'm so new to this so excuse my ignorance! Also, is there a tab on this site to give you a guide to 'abbreviations' ??!!!


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Babyzen
Well done on having two embies transferred     
If you follow this link you should find a list of abbreviations. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=20922.0
Re testing early - DON'T!!!          Wait until your official test date or you will drive yourself crazy. (I know what it's like during your 2ww - analysing every twinge and wishing you could know what is happening - but if you test too early you won't get an accurate result and that might be even worse.) 
Have your clinic said what to do about testing? My clinic did blood tests when I was having my cycles - GP took blood test on OTD (official test date instructed by IVF clinic), I had to post the blood sample off to clinic because I lived so far away and then had to phone in to clinic for result. However, I always did a home pregnancy test myself on OTD so that I didn't have to get the news over the phone. I think it was the Clearblue Digital test I bought and it seemed to be pretty accurate.
Wishing you lots and lots of good luck.      
Ellie


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Please don't test early, you may be desperately disappointed. A lot of girls test and get nothing showin up and then go on to a bfp. Testing early will just give you a lot of heartache. Stay calm, if you need to and just cant wait, then the earliest ive ever done it is the day I go in for my blood tests. If you had a day 3 transfer then they will usually blood test you about 14 days later. I got tested on day 12 for bloods, but I had a day 5 blast

Good luck xxxxxxx


----------

